# taking the wife hunting



## crowfoot (Dec 7, 2014)

Gentlemen and Ladies,
I believe I have convinced my wife to go hunting with me next season. you know couples bonding time. I would like some advice from those who have done this before. What small game hunts have been the most positive for you and your significant other(Small game or waterfowl). I'm thinking Pheasant or Waterfowl. Any thoughts would be welcome.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Grouse!

Go for a little atv or vehicle ride, and shoot some stuff. Easy one to start with.


----------



## carp slayer (May 20, 2013)

What ever you do make sure that she has fun and stays warm.If you want her to keep going. It's not about shooting for her it's about spending time together. Good luck


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

I was lucky and my Wife stated hunting with me back when we were dating. I started her out with easy high volume stuff when the temps were comfortable, doves in September, ducks in early October road hunting for pine chickens on the wheeler in late sept when the leaves were changing etc.

I guess it worked because I know for a fact that she shot more doves and pine chickens then me this year.

If you do go for it make sure she has every chance to be successful. Make sure the gun fits her and the loads she shoots don't punish her with recoil. Hit the trap range and spend the time teaching her how to hit a flying target. If you want to see her enjoying herself take every effort to make the experience as enjoyable as you can ;-)


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

Number 1 thing is keep her comfortable. My wife loves to duck and uplandgame hunt. I ruined her on elk hunting though. I did that by seeing elk 500 yards away and we went after them. We were archery hunting and i finally closed the distance and i was successful. We hiked from camp and we were in a big canyon about 4 miles from camp. She told me later that i was more worried about that **** animal than her. Needless to say she won't go elk hunting with me any more. She will stay at camp while I go off hunting.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

A really fun one is antelope does in Wyoming. Fairly straightforward road hunt, lots of talking time. Generally lots of shooting opportunities too.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Dont... once you get her into hunting everything cost 2x as much. Want to take that Alaska dream hunt? Great, but now you have to pay 2x because she'll want to go along. She'll want her own ATV, her own guns, ammo... her own hunting clothing and gear. She'll draw LEs and OILs you get to go along on as a packer. You also now get to gut 2x the critters.

:mrgreen:

But as someone with a wife that totally fits the above, its worth it.


-DallanC


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Another fun one is grouse. Either road hunting them or finding a nice creek to walk for ruffies is a lot of fun


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Just remember, it's your dream. To start with, I'd stay away from things with big brown eyes. Many people, especially ladies have not been desensitized to death and blood. Dropping her into a gutting of a big game animal (lets call it field dressing from here on out) or walking up on a dying, bleeding critter and watch as its tongue comes out and its eyes close in the final seconds of life can easily overwhelm her senses and turn her off to hunting for ever. 
Start her off slowly, maybe even start her off with fishing to experience death. But if it's hunting, I recommend birds as a place to start. Once she has experienced the whole process of hunting...the kill, dressing and table preparation , and finally a nice dinner, it will be much easier for her to cope with the process with big game.
Follow the advise of the other fellows about the riggers of hunting and in a short time you'll hopefully have the hunting partner you want. BUT...keep in mind, not all people enjoy hunting! If she balks after a few trips out, talk it over with her and never criticize her for not enjoying hunting.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Just remember, it's your dream. To start with, I'd stay away from things with big brown eyes. Many people, especially ladies have not been desensitized to death and blood. Dropping her into a gutting of a big game animal (lets call it field dressing from here on out) or walking up on a dying, bleeding critter and watch as its tongue comes out and its eyes close in the final seconds of life can easily overwhelm her senses and turn her off to hunting for ever.
> Start her off slowly, maybe even start her off with fishing to experience death. But if it's hunting, I recommend birds as a place to start. Once she has experienced the whole process of hunting...the kill, dressing and table preparation , and finally a nice dinner, it will be much easier for her to cope with the process with big game.
> Follow the advise of the other fellows about the riggers of hunting and in a short time you'll hopefully have the hunting partner you want. BUT...keep in mind, not all people enjoy hunting! If she balks after a few trips out, talk it over with her and never criticize her for not enjoying hunting.


Yeah, good comments.

For a number of years Mrs Goob was quite the accomplished big game hunter and a pretty good shot, but she never cared for upland game hunting.

And like you alluded to, one experience chasing down and dispatching a wounded "big brown eye" doe and having to finish it off with a knife because she ran out of shells, soured her on hunting.

.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

I am lucky enough to have my wife hunt with me. She never did before we met & wanted to come with. She did & decided to get her hunter saftey & now she comes all the time. Like the others have said make sure she is comfortable. Part of being comfortable is a gun that fits her proper & she can handle. Also make sure she is ok taking an animals life. Alot of first time hunters think they are ok with that untill it happens. (if she is not ok with harvesting game her self just have her join you for the company)
We were able to take a waterfowl trip to Canada this past fall. Seeing the smile on her face as she was able to cross several firsts made it so worth it.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

My wife really enjoys grouse, pheasants, and turkeys. She loves the exercise from grouse and pheasants, and gobbling turkeys are just awesome to her. She also enjoys stream fishing. If she gets cold though, it's game over. That's the number one consideration...keeping her warm.

After birds, she has come on numerous deer and elk hunts, but doesn't enjoy them quite as much. She does love wild game meat though and I have been told that I have a standing order to bring back elk and/or antelope each fall.

One thing I have found is that she tires of anything after 3-4 hours. It doesn't matter if she's catching fish hand over fist or if you've found a flyway and are parked right under it with birds everywhere. Either plan on leaving when she's done OR give her something optional that she likes to do while you continue to hunt and fish.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

My one and only piece of advise is.................... don't stand in front of her.;-)


----------



## jc3000 (Feb 9, 2015)

My wife (girlfriend at the time) used to go out hunting with me often -- mostly just for the scenery. She was never interested in big game hunting, but she loved following our dog around the pheasant fields when we lived in CO. She really got hooked when I took her out turkey hunting. She didn't shoot one that year, but we called in a few and got close. She really like the interactive part of calling turkeys and hearing them respond.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

1. after you take her is she coming back with you ?

2. Mine goes grouse hunting- very easy casual strolling thru the woods - she enjoys it- doesn't last near as long when sharptail hunting or pheasant hunting hiking miles of CRP- bright spot though is when I get back to the truck she usually has a sandwich made and has balanced the check book.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

2 round trip tickets to Anchorage
2 round trip float plane tickets to the Mulchatna Drainage
2 new goretex camo jackets
2 new hip waders
2 new low temp sleeping bags
Weeks worth of food x2
extra baggage fee to fly antlers home
1 taxidermy mount










Happy smiling wife, priceless

-DallanC


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

If you take your wife hunting...does that mean your girlfriend has to sit in the back seat?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

The only thing bad about getting your wife into hunting is it now cost twice as much as it did before. The good news is you will have a cleaner camp and warmer bed lol


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I love hunting with my wife but cant help but worry about her the whole time. Are you warm enough honey? Are you getting tired yet? Still having fun? Then when she tells me to shut the hell up and lets get an elk I feel a little better. Haha


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

My wife's favorite hunts are Turkey and Deer in that order. The first time I took her turkey hunting I called in 2 jakes together and we doubled. She was hooked!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

If I take my wife hunting and she get's lost and you find her, just keep her. Don't call me and tell me to come pick her up, finders keepers...


----------



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't take my wife with me anymore, she out shoots me everytime We have really enjoyed grouse hunting together, its one of the few hunts she will stick with me the entire time.


----------

